# HELP !! do turnip prices change if i time travel?



## wearebap (May 19, 2020)

so right now im hosting my island for turnips
buuuut imma put it on pause cause i wanna time travel a couple days ahead to move a villager out and quickly do a villager trade , so the most ill time travel is like, 2 days forward?
now, if i time travel back to the day and time that i had the high turnip prices, will the price still be there or will it change?


----------



## telluric (May 19, 2020)

Nope. Even time travelling a minute changes your prices.


----------



## wearebap (May 19, 2020)

telluric said:


> Nope. Even time travelling a minute changes your prices.


so if i try to go back to that day, the price will not be the same?


----------



## telluric (May 19, 2020)

No, it won't be the same


----------



## kojuuro (May 19, 2020)

Any time you TT whether forwards or back the price will change.  It's to stop people from exploiting high prices.


----------



## wearebap (May 19, 2020)

ahhhh ok ok i shall keep the queue open so people can sell and just do the trade afterwards
tysm guys!


----------



## Druidsleep (May 19, 2020)

wearebap said:


> so right now im hosting my island for turnips
> buuuut imma put it on pause cause i wanna time travel a couple days ahead to move a villager out and quickly do a villager trade , so the most ill time travel is like, 2 days forward?
> now, if i time travel back to the day and time that i had the high turnip prices, will the price still be there or will it change?


Dude noooo time travel rots your turnips!!!!!!!!


----------



## wearebap (May 19, 2020)

Druidsleep said:


> Dude noooo time travel rots your turnips!!!!!!!!


i dont have turnips LOL 
my island is just buying them for really high right now xD


----------



## Druidsleep (May 19, 2020)

wearebap said:


> i dont have turnips LOL
> my island is just buying them for really high right now xD


Oh yeah they will change


----------



## pochy (May 19, 2020)

basically, time travelling backwards will 100% affect turnip prices and patterns (and rot turnips), but from my experience, travelling forwards 1 day at a time won't affect the pattern.
so yeah, if you have a high price, time travelling back wont preserve it, and travelling forwards will void it!


----------



## wearebap (May 19, 2020)

nodice said:


> basically, time travelling backwards will 100% affect turnip prices and patterns (and rot turnips), but from my experience, travelling forwards 1 day at a time won't affect the pattern.
> so yeah, if you have a high price, time travelling back wont preserve it, and travelling forwards will void it!


ah this is good for me to know! thank you!


----------



## Bioness (May 19, 2020)

Druidsleep said:


> Dude noooo time travel rots your turnips!!!!!!!!



Time travelling only rots your turnips if you go backwards or go past Sunday. You can always time travel forward if the price you get isn't what you want as long as it is within the week.


----------



## wearebap (May 19, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Time travelling only rots your turnips if you go backwards or go past Sunday. You can always time travel forward if the price you get isn't what you want as long as it is within the week.


ooo i didnt know that!
thank you!


----------



## JKDOS (May 19, 2020)

The game cannot detect forward TT because it's syncing to the system clock when the game loads. If you TT forward past saturday, then they will rot as normal. If you TT backwards even 1 second, they will rot. The game can detect that the system clock is behind the time of the last save


----------

